# Dumping of Trash On the Ohio River



## C J Hughes (Jan 24, 2006)

Can someone point me in the right direction for reporting of trash dumped on DPL land on the Ohio River . I have contacted both the EPA and DPL and the dumping is still going on and never was cleaned up .


----------



## kyjake (Nov 21, 2007)

Try your local radio and tv station.
Jake


----------



## creekwalker (May 23, 2004)

The one place I fished like that (Aberdeen), I think it is a joint access thing between DPL and ODNR, so maybe you could try ODNR? If you're expecting someone to clean it up, I wouldn't hold my breath. I bet they do it once or twice a year.

Are you talking about a lot of littering or people actually dumping a truckload of trash (like home trash)? If that's the case, you could probably call the sheriff, maybe they'd eventually dig through it and find out who dumped it...again I wouldn't hold my breath.

It's really a shame and disgrace that it happens at all...

CW


----------



## C J Hughes (Jan 24, 2006)

Tires , used building supplies , couches you name it they are dumping it waiting for the river to come up and take it away . This is the second year for the tires and couches . I emailed pictures to DPL who said it was their land and that they would take care of it . But they haven't and they are not replying back to my emails on the problem . I also spoke to the person from the EPA who is in charge of this area who also said they would take care of it nothing has been done about the trash and the river is coming up .


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

ORSANCO, the ohio river valley water sanitation commision, check them online they have a number and you can call in spills, i dont know what they can do about the garbage but they manage the big o so i think it would be a good place to start


----------



## fisharder (Mar 18, 2005)

One of my buddys has a good sized piece of land down in rual Ky. He does not live on the proporty and it is vary remote.Two times last year the state of Ky ordered him to remove tires from his property.Turns out that someone had dumped a tractor trailor load of tires on his land. Over the next two weeks we took seven flat bed loads of tires to the dump and posted the property.We also chained off all the access roads into the property. We also installed game trail cameras in a few choice locations. Well wouldn`t you know it three days after we finished someone tore down the chains and dumped another load of tires.The cameras could not have been in a better spot. Turns out a local tire store in lexington was useing the property as there own personal dump.The owner of the tire store was only jailed for three days but had to pay one hell of a fine. My point is try using this method if you have pictures the law will be forced to act..With out pictures it just another pile of trash.


----------



## C J Hughes (Jan 24, 2006)

I think I know who it is ,you should see the house it is surrounded with trash as high as the roof line . Why DPL and the EPA hasn't done anything about this beyond me . Last year the 3rd grade class who has adopted this portion of Brush creek and the Ohio River cleaned the mess up with their canoes . I never knew you could put a couch on a canoe side ways and still have it float . I think I will try and contact the lady in charge of this creek cleanup .


----------



## creekwalker (May 23, 2004)

Awsome!! It would be even better if someone in law enforcement, EPA, ODNR, etc. would have these cameras and temporarily put them in the locations 


CW



fisharder said:


> One of my buddys has a good sized piece of land down in rual Ky. He does not live on the proporty and it is vary remote.Two times last year the state of Ky ordered him to remove tires from his property.Turns out that someone had dumped a tractor trailor load of tires on his land. Over the next two weeks we took seven flat bed loads of tires to the dump and posted the property.We also chained off all the access roads into the property. We also installed game trail cameras in a few choice locations. Well wouldn`t you know it three days after we finished someone tore down the chains and dumped another load of tires.The cameras could not have been in a better spot. Turns out a local tire store in lexington was useing the property as there own personal dump.The owner of the tire store was only jailed for three days but had to pay one hell of a fine. My point is try using this method if you have pictures the law will be forced to act..With out pictures it just another pile of trash.


----------

